# My garage



## m-swerb (Sep 29, 2013)

Here are some photos of  my hangout.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice garage, only thing I see wrong is it's much to clean...


----------



## havasu (Sep 29, 2013)

What part of the country are you in m-swerb? Also, since m-swerb is hard to type, do you got an easier name to remember for us old farts?


----------



## m-swerb (Sep 29, 2013)

Just outside of Cleveland, Ohio.
It used to look like this.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2013)

Now you should probably not try and park that tree in your garage again, it is far to large. You will need at least a 4 car for that.


----------



## m-swerb (Sep 30, 2013)

Both cars were in it at the time.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 30, 2013)

m-swerb said:


> Both cars were in it at the time.



Ouch, how bad?


----------



## m-swerb (Sep 30, 2013)

My car(the Chevy Equinox) suffered the most damage. My wife's car had a broken tail light. The garage was only a year and a half old.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 30, 2013)

Your tree or the neighbors?


----------



## m-swerb (Sep 30, 2013)

It was considered the city's tree because it was in the treelawn. They had recently resurfaced the road after water line replacement weakening the tree. A high wind storm took it out. Because it was a city tree they paid to have it removed, which would have been about $1500.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 30, 2013)

Did they pay for your gargae replacement and auto repair?


----------



## m-swerb (Sep 30, 2013)

Insurance covered ALL of it. The cars, basketball hoop and a BIGGER garage. The insurance adjuster estimated it about $1000 more that it actually cost. So I added an insulated door, a window and the garage itself was made taller. The city did cut us a check for something, I just can't remember what it was exactly.


----------



## m-swerb (Sep 30, 2013)

Original garage when we moved in.



1st garage we had built in 2008




Today's garage.


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 1, 2013)

very nice.  what kind of things do you do in there?


----------



## m-swerb (Oct 1, 2013)

I have been detailing cars on the side for quite some time now. I do all my own oil changes, and tire rotations as well. I also like to hang out there.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 2, 2013)

m-swerb said:


> I also like to hang out there.



You said the majic word, you've been inducted into the Secret Garage Society, it's kinda like The Knights Templar, but a lot more secretative. We all like to hang out in our garages.


----------



## m-swerb (Oct 4, 2013)

Here's a cool shot.


----------



## havasu (Oct 5, 2013)

What I would give for a clean garage like that!


----------



## m-swerb (Oct 5, 2013)

And yet another.


----------



## Richard07 (Dec 9, 2013)

are you parked the car in the tree instead of Garage Door lol


----------



## mustanggarage (Dec 9, 2013)

I have no idea what that means


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2013)

That makes two of us...


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 10, 2013)

?????????????


----------



## BHR4CE1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Glad nobody got hurt!


----------



## Trophyman (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow---you can park cars in garages???


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 13, 2014)

Trophyman said:


> Wow---you can park cars in garages???



Not in mine........


----------



## Trophyman (Jan 14, 2014)

WoodRacing said:


> Not in mine........



YEA---me needer


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2014)

I have the packard in my garage with room for another car.


----------

